# December 1/07 plowing video, better quality



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

This should look a little better then the last video.

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/04f350powerv-xt/?action=view&current=snowplowing_0001.flv


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Tuxx;445912 said:


> Very Nice!


ditto. wish that was me


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Sweet video. By the way your drivers side reverse light is out!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Now If Only I Could Find A Driver Like You
Id Get Some Sleep. 
Very Nice. ...can Hardly Weight What Is Your Overall Rating On The 92?


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Jt how did you see that????
Good eye detective!prsport


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

92xt, make me an offer, you never know what could happen.
I really like the new blade, takes a little getting used to but I can really tell the difference in the amount of snow I move with this blade compared to my old 8'2 boss v.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha i dont know little things like that catch my eye. Just like your hood being popped in the first part of the video, and then fully latched down in the later part...yes yes i noticed that right off the bat too, just figured the reverse light was a bit more important. At first i didnt like those XT-V's they just looked weird and unnecessary. But after seein how much snow it seems to carry and stack thats awesome. :waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

great video!

That blade sure carries alot of snow!


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL I was waiting for someone to tell me my hood was openxysport, I was having battery problems and had to boost it a couple of times to keep it going untill the stores opened up so I could get a new one.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hard ice pack crap goes easier with rear mounted chains learned that for a 12 inch ice and snow pack in 1992


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

nice video. Looks real good. One question though. In the first location the hood is poped??


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

04f350powerv-xt;445837 said:


> This should look a little better then the last video.
> 
> http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc35/04f350powerv-xt/?action=view&current=snowplowing_0001.flv


i love those new boss v-xt's! awsome looking plow!!


----------

